# Photo bomb!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought that the Yorkies colors looked pretty in the light. I'm ready to take the picture, and in pops Dewey!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Dewey says it's not a perfect shot unless I'm in it!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, this picture of the Yorkie's coloring is exquisite and I love Dewey as the back drop.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Three standing still at once? And you had the camera ready? And they are all looking at you? Wow!!!
Such a great photo!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It's like Dewey is saying "hey Mom, don't forget me".


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome photo Deb! Dewey not only photobombed, but struck a FIERCE and perfect pose too! Their faces are each so perfect and peaceful! Great capture !


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, Dewey's gotta get into the action, I love that boy!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I thought that the Yorkies colors looked pretty in the light. I'm ready to take the picture, and in pops Dewey!!!


Precious Precious Precious!!!:wub::wub::wub: All I want to know is where is Laurel....then I would have put a fourth Precious!! :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL it's never complete unless a Maltese is in it. And of course that Maltese better be DEWEY>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I do like the color of the Yorkies. Pic is great. And, of course, Mr. Dewey had to be a part of it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If Little Dew and The Bean got together, they would totally take over the world!  Would make a great cartoon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

puppydoll said:


> Precious Precious Precious!!!:wub::wub::wub: All I want to know is where is Laurel....then I would have put a fourth Precious!! :wub:


Laurel and Dewey were actually fighting over a toy! I think that Laurel thought that she had won, when Dewey took off to be in the picture! LOL!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Dewey, Dewey, Dewey...what are we ever going to do with you??? All three are absolutely adorable and loved seeing your two Yorkies looking so sweet!! Thanks for sharing Deb.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with Mags. No picture is complete without a Malt!! And look at his face - he knows exactly what he's doing there.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He just wants to show everyone how handsome he is! Beautiful photo!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I adore your Dewey!!! He is so cute and his personality really shines!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dewey is just saying - what's the haps mommy.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Well. He wants to be included! You should be grateful tho. Every time I pick up the camera KT pretends to be asleep!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Violet and Hardy's colors do look pretty in the light ... but, I think Dewey just wanted to remind us that he has a colorful personality.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Great picture 😃 I see lots of shots but never have camera in hand😢


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha! Love that Dewey!


----------

